# $20 tip



## phillynjdriver (May 10, 2017)

From last night! Very cool.

Story: Picked up at a bus station.
Guy looks rich!

Asked how was the trip - he said great! but now I need a "massage"
Asked him do you have a preferred route or I can just follow the gps ? - Can we go to wawa ? I need to get cash
Me = Shit... Here we go.. - but okay sure. The wawa we went was out of way from the destination listed in Uber App.
As soon as he got out of wawa and got into my car, handed my a $20 bill.. I was like, what ? Trip is not ended yet. But I took the $20.. And said thanks..

Now the best part, he was the GPS.. I followed his directions..
and boom... a place for massage with happy ending.

So if you get a rich man that wants to get cash. Let him


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Last night I gave a Minnesota Viking a 20 mile ride, and the cheap ass didn't even tip me.


----------



## Mdez (Jun 2, 2017)

I drove a man from a bar to his house (very short drive, 5 minutes). As he gets out of my car he hands me a $20


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

That’s a fun story and great tip! The best tip I've received so far is $10 from someone I would have never expected a tip from. Tips definitely make us smile!


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

$23 tip has been my biggest so far on an $8 ride around midnight.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

What happened to the thread about lady passengers? That was a great thread!


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> What happened to the thread about lady passengers? That was a great thread!


Uber mods nuked it because they said it was inappropriate. Whats more innappropriate, words on a screen or how little drivers make?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Got it twice. One was from a 7 dollar round trip in Glendale.

Another was a middle aged lady going to a hotel with her freinds.


----------

